# Can i have an I.D. on this please?



## parsonsd (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi all.. id like an ID on this please, also some advice and info if possible.. not really knowing much about it, nor have i been given much info myself.. all i know so far is that a DWA license is needed for this snale :s Thanks in advance


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

parsonsd said:


> Hi all.. id like an ID on this please, also some advice and info if possible.. not really knowing much about it, nor have i been given much info myself.. all i know so far is that a DWA license is needed for this snale :s Thanks in advance


nothing there


----------



## parsonsd (Sep 27, 2009)

No unfortunately it wont let me upload an image on here :s


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Oct 26, 2014)

Yup not seeing any lol


----------



## parsonsd (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry wont let me upload an image =/


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

parsonsd said:


> Sorry wont let me upload an image =/


Paste the image (IMG code) from the photo from photobucket.


----------

